# Lumagen RadianceMini 3D



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Introducing the RadianceMini 3D (jrp post @ AVS):*


> RadianceMini 3D joins the award winning Lumagen® Radiance™ video processor family.
> 
> January 6, 2011 — Lumagen®, Inc., a specialist in the design and manufacture of video products for the home and corporate markets, is announcing the RadianceMini 3D.
> The RadianceMini 3D joins other members of the Radiance family, which includes the CEA® 2010 Platinum Video Product of the Year, the RadianceXE.
> ...


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

Here's a picture:

http://www.curtpalme.com/images/RadianceMini3D_800.jpg



From jrp post (@ AVS):


> The RadianceMini 3D has all the setup, calibration, and 3D features, with the same image quality of the RadianceXS, but with just the two HDMI inputs and one HDMI output.
> 
> There are four "virtual" inputs for the mini to allow for more sources in front the AVR/switch doing source selection for the RadianceMini 3D.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

I got to install one of these in my own set up a few weeks ago on trial and all I can say is wow, what a neat piece of gear. I have Constant Image Height, and the Mini3D allowed me to apply both vertical stretch and horizontal squeeze so for the first time, I could watch BARAKA in its proper 2.20:1 AR with no black bars and without clipping anything off the top and bottom. This VP is on my "to buy list".


----------

